# Male Naja nivea for sale



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

I have a 4ft male Naja nivea for sale he's a stunning animal and has a good temperament to. He eats everytime and ive never had a bad shed from him im asking 100 for this boy. Im based in fife scotland so buyer must pickup or arrange courier. Proof of dwa will be asked for cheers. Ps i would have posted this in classifieds but im not able to for some reason. Anyway if interested gimme a shout??? Cheers


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

Will take 80 for this guy


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

Sold Sold Sold


----------

